# GCM Tutorial



## RelaX (23. Aug 2014)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mal wieder an meiner App und ich brauchte etwas Unterstützung was GCM angeht.

Ich glaube ich blicke da noch nicht so ganz durch. Ich suche ein deutsches Tut, das wäre spitze. Notfall arbeite ich auch mit dem Englischen von Google.

Ich hab aber erst einmal eine Verständnisfrage.

Ich möchte meinen Benutzern folgendes ermöglichen:

Sie sollen verschiedene Dinge abonnieren können. D.h. Tritt Ereignis a ein so werden alle Geräte per Push benachrichtigt. Des weiteren soll es Möglich sein über die normalen Einstellungen gewisse Ereignismeldungen wieder zu deaktivieren. Z.b. Für Ereignis a möchte man keine Benachrichtigungen mehr bekommen.

Jetzt meine Frage: Muss ich dafür verschiedene Projekte bei Google GCM registrieren oder geht das irgendwie anders?

Noch eine andere Frage: Wie kann ich bei der Push-Nachricht ein eigenes Bild hinzufügen?

Hoffe jemand kennt sich damit aus.

Thanks

Gruß


----------

